# Virus iPad 2



## dlaf238 (18 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,
Ce matin, en voulant ouvrir une page traitant de Deco donc a priori pas qque chose de dangereux, j'ai reçu un avertissement comme quoi j'avais un virus mais je ne me souviens plus du nom. Immédiatement après j'ai reçu une proposition de télécharger un antivirus. Ne sachant si c'était une appli Mac ou non, je ne l'ai pas fait. Ensuite j'ai essayé de télécharger un antivirus gratuit et a chaque fois un message que je ne pouvais pas télécharger. Aucune idée si c'était a cause du virus ou si je n'avais pas configuré comme il fallait mon iPad que j'ai acquis récemment. Bref en désespoir de cause j'ai reinitialisé. 
Savez vous si la reinitialisation peut permettre de supprimer le virus ?
Et connaissez vous actuellement un virus qui agit ainsi ?
Nb: je n'avais pas encore mis a jour l'iPad avec la dernière mise a jour de juin. 
Comment faire quand je l'ouvre a nouveau ? Je vais devoir rentrer tous mes mots de passe pour réinitialiser avant de downloader un antivirus pour faire une recherche. J'ai peur que le virus se réveille a ce moment la ? Des conseils svp ?
Merci beaucoup,

Diane


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2014)

Pas de virus sur iPAD

Tu es juste tombé sur une pub affichant un faux message d'alerte, pour t'inciter à acheter un antivirus...
Cette pub vise à inquiéter les utilisateurs d'ordinateurs


----------



## dlaf238 (18 Juillet 2014)

Ok super bonne nouvelle, merci r e m y !


----------

